# Elgin with Speedo/clock dash



## carlalotta (Mar 4, 2015)

I picked up this 1939(?) Elgin with speedo/clock dash last weekend. Front fender was crushed as some point. Looking for any information on this bike as well as the correct aluminum front fender. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome bike. It looks like this was some sort of special deluxe version of this model. That appears to be a Westfield dash and because this is a Westfield built bike likely came that way. Personally I think the front fender may be salvageable. Maybe Ivo or someone has some literature on this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2015)

Roll the fender ...or send it to someone that can do it ... it is definitely salvageable .. The speedo set up is from a Columbia & was most likely added to the bicycle at some point .. Frank


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2015)

I can roll that fender, definitely can be mended and rare so you gotta carlalotta!
That dash was available as a sears catalog accessory in the lates 30's and have turned up on streamlined orioles, so not yanked from a Columbia.
May actually be original to this model.
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)

This is a Murray-built bike folks


----------



## jpromo (Mar 4, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> This is a Murray-built bike folks




Indeed she is. Even then, if it was offered through the Sears catalog as Chris mentioned, it could very well be original. Looks like somebody left their bike laying in the driveway and dad backed over it.. great bike though. And good to see you back!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)

jpromo said:


> Even then, if it was offered through the Sears catalog as Chris mentioned, it could very well be original.




Yes, wasn't implying the bike is not original (I've seen others like this), just clarifying the maker.


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2015)

Really sweet find.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice!Ive never seen one w/ the dash!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2015)

In the right hands I'm sure those fenders could be made very presentable especially if they are not ripped.  Those were also used on the Twin 60's and are worth $500+++ by themselves.  Your rear fender would have holes for the skirt guards though so that would detract slightly from the value. Nice find, It would be cool to see if that paint could be brought back to life.  -Chris


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Great find!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 7, 2015)

Neat! Those fenders are hens teeth. They will straighten out with some love.


----------



## slick (Mar 7, 2015)

I would have taken it home as well. Killer bike. 

If you do find a better aluminum fender and decide to swap it, ill buy that one. 

It's great to see you posting again. Miss seeing all the great girls bikes you have.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 7, 2015)

That bike has found a great home and will probably be well cared for. Great find as always.  Not sure how you find all those cool bikes!


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Picked this bike up at a rural estate sale about 20 minutes from my parent's house. I honestly didn't know the fenders were so rare when I got it. I had never seen them before but I also know that just because I havent seen something before doesn't mean it's rare or valuable haha It was certainly a nice surprise to find out they were  I am going to have the fender rolled by a professional and clean the bike up but leave it original. I was excited when I got it but now I am even more excited to have a keeper!


----------

